# Please Help Verify My Setup



## crazyasian (May 14, 2011)

here' my current setup:

2 - HR20-700 DVR
1 - Slimline dish (i don't think it's SWiM compatible, it has 4 lines coming into the multi switch)
1 - Zinwell 6x8 multiswitch

DVRs are in a separate room. I just want to be able to watch recorded shows from either DVRs in either room. I don't want internet connection.

from wha I've read all I would need is a SWM splitter (MSPLIT8R0-01 or MSPLIT4R0-01) and a SWM-LNB Power inserter 21V DTV and two DECAs (one going to each receiver).

one line from the Zinwell switch will go into the SWM splitter. from there each line will go to the DECA and into the HR20-700. if I don't need internet do i need the LAN cable?

the question is, once I have this configure what else do I need to do? Do I need to call DTV to activate MRV? or will this work as soon as I configure everything and reboot the receivers? thanks.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

You're missing the SWM itself.

Unless that's what you meant here:



> SWM-LNB Power inserter 21V


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

No, that is not quite complete.

WHDVR (the normal kind, using the existing cable) requires your installation to be SWM. Yours is not.

The equipment list you gave is correct, just not complete. You also need a SWMline LNB "head" to install on your dish, to replace the "legacy" one with four lines. This can usually be done without re-aiming.

Then you get rid of the Zinwell switch altogether. The single line from the new SWMline LNB is split to go to each receiver, like you stated. 

Keith


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

You would need:

SWM 8, or SWM LNB (SWM 8 would be easier) with a power inserter
1x2 splitter with power pass through
2 DECA's


----------



## crazyasian (May 14, 2011)

sounds like I have conflicting answers from Shades228 & PokerJoker. Do I need both SWN LNB & SWN 8 or will either one work? thanks.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

crazyasian said:


> sounds like I have conflicting answers from Shades228 & PokerJoker. Do I need both SWN LNB & SWN 8 or will either one work? thanks.


You could use either but not both.

You cannot use a multiswitch with a SWM LNB.

The reason I said a SWM 8 is easier is because you don't have to touch your dish. This means no alignment issues. You just unplug the 4 cables and plug the 4 in the SWM 8. Connect your PI to one of your extra lines and plug it into the SWM 8. Connect a small jumper coax to a 1x2 splitter and then connect 2 of your lines to the splitter and you're done.

With a SWM LNB change you would have to swap the LNB which would require you to tweak your dish again to get optimal signal strength.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> You could use either but not both.
> 
> You cannot use a multiswitch with a SWM LNB.
> 
> ...


I was going to pick on you about the SWM8, but with a WB68 in place, "I saw your logic", and passed.
If you're not clumsy, you can swap an LNB without disturbing the alignment.
"Six of one, half a dozen of the other"


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> . . . .
> "Six of one, half a dozen of the other"


Not really. I always went with newer tech when possible.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Not really. I always went with newer tech when possible.


 SWiM is SWiM, whether it's the SWM8 or the SWiMLNB.


----------



## crazyasian (May 14, 2011)

Shades228 said:


> You could use either but not both.
> 
> You cannot use a multiswitch with a SWM LNB.
> 
> ...


why do I still need a splitter after the SWM 8? isn't SWM 8 a switch with multiple outputs (8 I'm assuming). why can't I go straight from the SWM 8 to DECA then to HR20 receivers? If I'm just replacing my Zinwell 6x8 multiswitch with the SWM 8, all the lines are already there. Currently I have two lines running to each HR20 from the multiswitch. am i missing something?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

crazyasian said:


> why do I still need a splitter after the SWM 8? isn't SWM 8 a switch with multiple outputs (8* I'm assuming*). why can't I go straight from the SWM 8 to DECA then to HR20 receivers? If I'm just replacing my Zinwell 6x8 multiswitch with the SWM 8, all the lines are already there. Currently I have two lines running to each HR20 from the multiswitch. am i missing something?


The bold part is the problem.
The whole idea of SWiM, is "a single wire" solution.
The SWiMLNB has only one output.
The SWM8 has two.
The whole system is based off using splitters and not "switches" like the legacy setups.


----------

